# What do a crossbred holland lop and dwarf rabbit look like?



## RABBIT#1

I am thinking of breeding a holland lop and a dwarf rabbit. do you think Thats a good idea? Do you have any pics of what they look like?

I am going to get a rabbit and I'm thinking about breeding it. any suggestions? Have you bred any cute crossbredrabbits that are crossbred? If so any pictures?



Thanks so much.
:brownbunny:heart:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Why do you want to breed to intentionally make mixed breed babies? How would you find homes for them?

The shelters are full of them now.


----------



## RABBIT#1

Well, I did not exactly want to breed them like that, just wanted to see pictures of them and was interested in seeing what they looked like.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I'm not trying to be mean, but breeding should be left to the experts who are breeding to purebred standards.

I get really sad seeing how many rabbits are abandoned at shelters allover the place, andusuallyput to sleep.Do a search on petfinder.com and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## pamnock

Hollands have often been bred to Netherlands. They generally look like large Netherland Dwarf rabbits. 

I don't advise breeding pet rabbits due to the health risks.



Pam


----------



## naturestee

Before you start breeding crossbreeds, please visit a local shelter! Wisconsin shelters are full of beautiful friendly rabbits that get euthanized because there are not enough homes. My local humane society had an adoptathon recently because they were completely out of space and were going to have to start euthanizing animals. They had quite a few rabbits and all looked purebred except one. They all got adopted that weekend, even the 11 year old mini rex, _except for the crossbreed!_ That poor bunny has been there for months now, and she's cute and sweet. But she doesn't stand out when she's caged next to purebred holland lops. Crossbreeds are usually harder to find homes for.

Also, like Pam said there are a lot of complications that can happen from pregnancy and birth. Responsible, experienced breeders are prepared to pay large vet bills, do some tricky procedures at home,and still sometimes loose a doe, baby, or sometimes a whole litter. It's much better to just have your rabbit spayed and love her as she is.


----------



## naturestee

I also wanted to add that if you are seriously interested in breeding healthy, quality rabbits, you should join the ARBA and also 4H if you are young enough. Go to rabbit shows. Learn about breeding, find a nearby breeder to mentor you, and learn about genetics. Research as much as you can. Find a good rabbit vet. Then invest in show quality purebred breeding stock and be careful about passing on poor genetic traits such as maloclussion and known heart problems.Breed for quality and health, and take your rabbits to shows so you know how well you're doing. Start small and make sure you can find homes for the babies before you breed. And screen the potential owners. You don't want to sell a rabbit to someone who'll dump it at the shelter once it hits puberty because it's "too messy."

This is what responsible breeders do. If done correctly, they have little to no negative impact on shelters and some breeders keep in close contact with local shelters. They foster babies, provide info for new owners, and refer potential customers to the shelter if the breeder doesn't have what they're looking for.


----------



## flemishr2cool

Yep definatly join the American Rabbit Breeders Association. When you join you receive a large guide to breeding and raising rabbits. That way you know what you are getting into before you actually get yourself into it. As far as what they would look like I would think they would look like a netherland dwarf with large ears....one ear may flop down a little, They wouldn't have the cute floppy ear look hollands have, their ears would stand up more. 

Julia


----------



## RABBIT#1

Thank you.


----------

